# Everest KBG Monostand- Southern ME



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Seed is ordered (75lbs), planning on doing 16,000 sq. ft. this year and will do the rest of the acre over the next few years. I hope to keep this updated so others can reference this in the future. My current NOMIX lawn is looking pretty good. Reel mowed at .75". I just installed a complete irrigation system over entire yard this spring to it's time for me to start putting down my "final" lawn. Ariel picture of portion of yard I am renovating and how it currently looks. Excited and nervous…


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Everest is a nice looking bluegrass from what I've seen. Should do well for you. I can see your bent putting green in the aerial shot lol.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Everest is a nice looking bluegrass from what I've seen. Should do well for you. I can see your bent putting green in the aerial shot lol.


The bent was killed off this spring, I failed. I just didn't have the time/passion to commit to it to make it look how I wanted. I grew in perennial ryegrass this spring as a placeholder till I seed with bluegrass.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Huge project! Good luck and I'll be following along. Current lawn looks great


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Kmartel said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > Everest is a nice looking bluegrass from what I've seen. Should do well for you. I can see your bent putting green in the aerial shot lol.
> ...


Ah it happens. I hear bent is finicky. I like bluegrass more anyways.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

You're my hero of the day that's a big project ahead but the new sprinkler system definitely makes it so much easier. Good luck keep up with your journal tons of help if you hit a hickup


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

M32075 said:


> You're my hero of the day that's a big project ahead but the new sprinkler system definitely makes it so much easier. Good luck keep up with your journal tons of help if you hit a hickup


Yes it's big job but nothing compared to that irrigation install. Added 12 zones, 70 heads and 2,500 feet of pipe pulled/trenched. I had been waiting to renovate till the irrigation was addressed so now it time to get it done.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Everest turns to be pretty good and...lazy. Season 2, it will blow many other cultivars off the water though. Good luck brother!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Watching with anticipation..... we are in a similar situation..


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Early morning spray, Aneauw, iron and .25lbs N. Will likely be the last treatment on my Reno area before I hit it with round up. Seed should arrive tomorrow, I am super excited to get this started. August 14/15 can't come soon enough.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

I am abnormally excited about the arrival of this!


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Not abnormal at all. A fresh bag of elite KBG seed with that logo is like the holy grail to me. I'll be following your reno. Good luck!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Following! Hell of a project with a hell of a good seed. As @jrubb42 experienced with his test plot, patience is key with this cultivar. 40% in a mix of this beauty went down for me 2 years ago


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

As a fellow 2021 reno'er I'll be following along as well. Awesome property!


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

1st glyphosate application went down this morning….. bitter sweet for sure


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Let the reno season begin! My first round will be on the 3rd. Good luck to you!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Wow.. You are getting an early start.. Now I feel behind. Wasn't planning to do gly for another 10-12 days...


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Wow.. You are getting an early start.. Now I feel behind. Wasn't planning to do gly for another 10-12 days...


I am heading out of town till the 11th and know if could take me a few days afterwards to get the time to spray the area. I would of waited till Saturday morning 7/3 but it's likely to be raining from tonight till then. I would pretty longer fallow then a short one. Gonna look like shit for a bit anyway


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Kmartel said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.. You are getting an early start.. Now I feel behind. Wasn't planning to do gly for another 10-12 days...
> ...


I hear you! I love the Everest bag.. I have a similar one


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Kmartel said:
> 
> 
> > Stuofsci02 said:
> ...


How much area you going to renovate??? Looks like I will be at 18,000 sq. ft. Shooting for 2.5lbs of seed per thousand, that way if I am low or high a hair it will still be in the range.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Kmartel said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Kmartel said:
> ...


I am doing 10,000. I am also seeding at 2.5 lb per k…. Are you doing any levelling or grading?


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Overall I am doing a minor amount of grading. My yard is pretty smooth overall. I will eventually sand it, but it's acceptable as is for mowing at .75".


----------



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

Another large KBG elite yard reno. You guys are a bad influence! :lol:

Your current nomix looked nice but cant wait to see your results with the Everest.

Subscribed!


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

ROJ_3030 said:


> Another large KBG elite yard reno. You guys are a bad influence! :lol:
> 
> Your current nomix looked nice but cant wait to see your results with the Everest.
> 
> Subscribed!


Join the club!! It's only grass…..


----------



## OnTheLawn (Jul 23, 2020)

Following! This is gonna turn out awesome, I've heard great things about Everest. Best of luck!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Kmartel said:


> Overall I am doing a minor amount of grading. My yard is pretty smooth overall. I will eventually sand it, but it's acceptable as is for mowing at .75".


My yard is smooth, but has some dips etc... I am going to bring in 1 yard per 1000 sqft + 2 yards extra (12 yard) of 50% compost 50% USGA sand and level it a little better.. Should also make a good seed bed....

Are you going to Peat on top? I am planning to do it if I can.

Thanks

Stu


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

I am not planning on topping with peat unless I can find a bulk source for a good price. I am still contemplating using a tackifier to help keep the seed in place. I am planning on my heavily dethatched lawn being a seed bed/moisture retainer.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

@Kmartel Following, looking forward to your progress. How is the T-1 holding up? Also, from where did you order the KBG and Bentgrass? I'm going to order some T-1 for a backyard green this Aug in St Louis.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

NoslracNevok said:


> @Kmartel Following, looking forward to your progress. How is the T-1 holding up? Also, from where did you order the KBG and Bentgrass? I'm going to order some T-1 for a backyard green this Aug in St Louis.


T-1 was smoked off this spring and reseeded with ryegrass. I just didn't have the commitment/desire to maintain it how I wished. Was a nice stand of turf at times but needed lots of attention I just couldn't give it while working a lot, keeping an acre of grass looking nice and taking care of a total 8.5 acres.

I got T-1 and Everest from United seeds they sell great seed at acceptable prices. How much T-1 you need? I have some left over you can have. I need to find bag and weigh it.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

@Kmartel Understandable, I can see that edge on my horizon. Everest was high on my pick list for a *** mono, I went with Mazama in my front 1.5k.

For T-1, United Seeds seems to be the only reasonably priced homeowner seller on the web. I'm making a <=1k green, so somewhere around 1-2 lbs depending on how bad I screw it up.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Checking out my glyphosate job from the neighbors house.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Nice.. I have similar carnage at my place..


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

PSA to all future renovatiors, do NOT skimp on the fallowing if your looking for a pure stand of turf. Pulled this little seedling out today, and I have many more throughout the yard. After my early spring irrigation install I used a lot of ryegrass to repair damaged area. Some of that seed is now germinating as it has soil, sun, moisture to thrive in! I have been getting consistent ryegrass germination for the last month. Fallowing is important for a pure stand of whatever your seeding!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

When is your seed down date?


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> When is your seed down date?


I am shooting for the weekend of August 14-15. I want to give it plenty of time to flush that ryegrass out.

I just beat it up pretty good, core aeration in two directions, power dethatch in two directions then picked the mess up. Now I need to encourage any remaining seed to germinate. Probably round up at least two more times between now and seed down.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Current status


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

That looks pretty good. I still need to beat mine up with the scarifier. Then compost sand mix to smooth it out then seed down and peat moss


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Did some detail work over the weekend. Cut the edge of my driveway to create a nice crisp line. Should provide a very clean manicured look for years to come with minimal effort.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

That will make it so much easier to edge the grass beside the driveway. Well worth it to do what you did there.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Seed down! Had to wait for potential thunderstorm this afternoon but it passed and seed was laid, dragged and rolled. I will spray tenacity tomorrow.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Hoping the remnants of hurricane FRED moving through on Thursday doesn't cause any problems. Predicting 1-3" of rain with downpours , 5 days after seed down. &#129310;&#127995;


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

1.2" from FRED. I don't see any issues.

Sporadic germination this morning.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Pictures!?


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

JerseyGreens said:


> Pictures!?


As of this morning what germination I have wouldn't show up in a picture. Maybe in a couple more days.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Came home this afternoon since being gone yesterday morning to a green haze! I was surprised to say the least! Currently getting rain for tropical storm Henri, at .82" so far. I would estimate a haze on 50% of the area and there is definitely germination everywhere. I am at day 7/8. By the end of this week things should be looking green again around here!


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Kmartel said:


> Came home this afternoon since being gone yesterday morning to a green haze! I was surprised to say the least! Currently getting rain for tropical storm Henri, at .82" so far. I would estimate a haze on 50% of the area and there is definitely germination everywhere. I am at day 7/8. By the end of this week things should be looking green again around here!


That's looking really good. Just have to get rid of these tropical systems!


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Lookin good. Your grade looks so smooth in that last pic!


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Pictures don't do it justice. Day 10. I am very happy with the coverage. Thin areas in pictures have lots of germination.


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

Looking fantastic!!

What do you use or a mower?


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Dlux4life said:


> Looking fantastic!!
> 
> What do you use or a mower?


Thanks! I hope it continues like this.

My mower


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Wow... Really looks great. It is always fun and stressful when it starts coming in. Is that a new "to you" mower?


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Wow... Really looks great. It is always fun and stressful when it starts coming in. Is that a new "to you" mower?


No I have had that mower for years. Got it in 2013 off a golf course on the cape. Great machine, I can double cut 40k in 65 minutes. Mow at .75".


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

This is going to turn out fantastic. Following!


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Irrigation pictures


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

Looking good! :thumbup:
Following


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

14 days since seed down. Overall progress was been painfully slow since day 9. But it is slowly greening up and filling in. I must remember I signed up for this, be patient!


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Kmartel said:


> 14 days since seed down. Overall progress was been painfully slow since day 9. But it is slowly greening up and filling in. I must remember I signed up for this, be patient!


In my test plots Everest by far had the slowest germination and spreading during the first fall. It started out slow for me this spring also and then all of a sudden kicked into gear and looked the best out of all of my plots. Be patient man, it will be worth it. Trust me.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

jrubb42 said:


> Kmartel said:
> 
> 
> > 14 days since seed down. Overall progress was been painfully slow since day 9. But it is slowly greening up and filling in. I must remember I signed up for this, be patient!
> ...


Thanks for the reinforcement!!!


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Day 21. Filling slowly. Very little vertical leaf extension. Max height of seedlings is .5-.75".


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

That's how mine looked at day 20ish. I think you are well on track..


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Neighbors view improving


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Day 28. Improving. Finally growing vertically. Tried to mow with 3100D at .75", mostly just laid it over. Will try rotary or sunjoe reel in a couple days. Still unsure if this will be successful, lots of bare areas, lots of germinated seedlings that are doing nothing. Urea feedings will begin this week. Top picture is what most of it looks like, i am confident areas like that will fill in.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I think you have great coverage and the fact you didn't go too heavy with seeding will more than likely pay off long term. I think things will come along even more when you start spoon feeding.


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

Really nice to see your monostand. Think you have good coverage for a KBG mono - especially as it seems like all renos this year has been extra troublesome 

Can't wait to see it after you start feeding that property looks gorgeous!


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I think you have great coverage and the fact you didn't go too heavy with seeding will more than likely pay off long term. I think things will come along even more when you start spoon feeding.


Thanks! I hope it works out!

Dropped a .25lbs N/1000 today via melted urea. If all goes will might jump up to .5lbs N next week.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Looks really good just start pushing some nitrogen she will fill in. KBG takes a full year to really get to near it's full potential but trust me well worth the wait.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Getting darker


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Subscribed. Can't wait to see it fill in. I think this will be the new king of Everest lawns.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

livt0ride said:


> Subscribed. Can't wait to see it fill in. I think this will be the new king of Everest lawns.


Love your optimism. I need to spend some time with you. Cover over anytime. Lol.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Kmartel said:


> livt0ride said:
> 
> 
> > Subscribed. Can't wait to see it fill in. I think this will be the new king of Everest lawns.
> ...


Side note. I was sad to learn that your bentgrass is gone. I just put in my bentgrass green this season.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Side note. I was sad to learn that your bentgrass is gone. I just put in my bentgrass green this season.
[/quote]

Yea that was an ill timed project. I wasn't really prepared to maintain it how I wanted to. It's something I want to visit again some day. I like the ability to cut really low, giving a flat "floor" like look.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Day 35- Mow #3 @ .75"


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

That thing is looking good. Will be filled in, in no time w a good nitrogen push


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Day 41

70% of the lawn looks like this



25% of the lawn looks like this



5% of the lawn looks like this



Overall I am happy. The thinnest areas are due to overwatering, I hope they catch up over the next month. I will continue weekly urea applications @ .25lbs N through October.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

You are about a week behind me (I'm day 49). this last week was a huge improvement for me, so next week should be even better..

Why so lite on the urea? Are you doing foliar? I hit mine last week with a full lb N


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> You are about a week behind me (I'm day 49). this last week was a huge improvement for me, so next week should be even better..
> 
> Why so lite on the urea? Are you doing foliar? I hit mine last week with a full lb N


Yes I have been doing foliar at 2 gallons per K, I don't want to burn. But if you have been doing granular at urea at a full pound of N per week I would be happy to try it. I want to feed it as much as safely possible.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

This is one lazy cultivar. But it will only get better...


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Day 48 continual progress, mowed at .75" today


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Filling in great.. I'm looking forward to seeing this continue to fill. FYI, I am doing 1 full lb N of urea every two weeks..


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Filling in great.. I'm looking forward to seeing this continue to fill. FYI, I am doing 1 full lb N of urea every two weeks..


 Yea I dropped a full pound of N (urea granular) on Monday 9/27 with minimal surge growth/greening, I was contemplating dropping another pound this week, but surely don't want to damage it.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Hand pulled a few POA clumps today. They surely stick out in a mono stand.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Day 56- still lots of patchy areas.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Kmartel said:


> Day 56- still lots of patchy areas.


Is it just me or is there like a rippling kind of effect? I see that when I use my manual reel but dont expect to see it here.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

uts said:


> Kmartel said:
> 
> 
> > Day 56- still lots of patchy areas.
> ...


It does look a bit rippled. I typically double cut and it looks much smoother. 3 reasons it's rippled

1. The new lawn hasn't filled in creating that carpet like reel, the reel kinda bounce over the "clumpy" turf

2. My lawn isn't leveled, reels do bounce a bit

3. My 3100d only has 5 blade reels, at max reel speed the lowest recommended HOC is 1". At .75" you need a double cut to smooth it out. I hope to put new 8 blade reels in this winter.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks for explaining this, I'm new to the reel mowing so trying to learn as much as possible. I thought mine was due to the clumping and a reel that hasnt been back lapped yet... lol


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

There is one solution. Sand. @Kmartel 5 blades at 0.75 will really make no harm. More blades and you will end up with strugglers. I mean, more than at 5 blades.
@uts I agree, it is difficult to evaluate cut quality on new KBG.
Bottom line, all looks awesome and pretty much where it should be.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I think this look pretty dang good... All will fill in with time..

I can definitely see you getting that rippling with a 5-blade reel. My Fiskars push mower is only 5 blade and anything around an inch will start to ripple. 8-blade is the sweet spot for 1/2-1". I had a 11 blade before and it would miss blades..


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> I think this look pretty dang good... All will fill in with time..
> 
> I can definitely see you getting that rippling with a 5-blade reel. My Fiskars push mower is only 5 blade and anything around an inch will start to ripple. 8-blade is the sweet spot for 1/2-1". I had a 11 blade before and it would miss blades..


Keep in mind you manual reel may not turn nearly as fast as a 3100D electric driven reels...


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Toro makes it pretty clear on the cutting capabilities of its unit. The 8 blade seems like the sweet spot for what I am looking to do. In my mature lawn where the grass is thick like a carpet, a single pass @ .75 leaves clip marks. Nothing the average person would notice but definitely not smooth. A second pass in the same direction cleans it up to the point its barely noticeable. After 24 hours I can't even see it.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

The color just doesn't come across in a photo. I am super happy and only expect it to get better.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Absolutely love the color of Everest. I'm sure it will darken up next season. It's looking thick. I almost went with it. Who knows maybe I will end up changing my mind in the future and go with a mono of it.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks amazing… I know what you mean about the color not showing up on the camera..


----------



## Njarvis1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Just curious what are the temperatures out there lately?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Just take a pic right at sunset with no direct sunlight. It has been known that sun washes colour away. Movie makers hate direct sun filming.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Njarvis1 said:


> Just curious what are the temperatures out there lately?


It's been unseasonably warm, daytime highs in low 70s , high 40's at night. The next ten days are looking like highs in the 60's, still great grass weather!!!


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Great early winter color!


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

You got that right! Looks amazing :thumbup:


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Lost all our snow a few days ago ( covered again, 8" yesterday) Noticed the Everest still had much better color then the NOMIX it replaced. Not green, but darker then everything else.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Looks good. First year with a new lawn is always good. Everything seems new again. Will be interesting to see how fast the Everest wakes up.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Still impressed with this color!


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Really starting to shine this year. It's been a cold spring.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Wow.. looks great!


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

There it is! Been waiting for this update


----------

